# Marble Peak... Best skiing in CO?



## Faucet Butt

*Thanks A-Hole*

You stupid [email protected]!
It's people like you trying to boost your own ego that ruin many of the special places for others to enjoy. For whatever reason, you have failed to see that by posting shots of you and your fellow "radster" ass monkey pals, you're contributing to the demise of Marble and places like it.

The best thing that can happen to you is to have the sh*t knocked out of you in a slide off Alley Pk.
-Hey! I heard the skiing off the north side of Justice is sick right now-why don't you go and mainline that shit-now would be the perfect time-oh, and bring all your buddies with you!!

-Idiot!


----------



## the_dude

were you part of the same group that just posted the TR on wildsnow? regardless, nice work. looks like one of the few places that has/had good snow.


----------



## CGM

Faucet Butt said:


> You stupid [email protected]!
> It's people like you trying to boost your own ego that ruin many of the special places for others to enjoy. For whatever reason, you have failed to see that by posting shots of you and your fellow "radster" ass monkey pals, you're contributing to the demise of Marble and places like it.
> 
> The best thing that can happen to you is to have the sh*t knocked out of you in a slide off Alley Pk.
> -Hey! I heard the skiing off the north side of Justice is sick right now-why don't you go and mainline that shit-now would be the perfect time-oh, and bring all your buddies with you!!
> 
> -Idiot!


Right...because only you and your buddies are allowed to ski, paddle (jerk each other off), etc in Marble. Pretty sure that a post on mountain buzz will not result in hordes of people invading Marble and your precious secret stash. Get a grip, and think twice when you wish for someone to be taken out by an avalanche....karma is a mother. 
And Fred, thanks for the tip, I've been wanting to get back there in the winter for awhile, and now I can see its worth it. See you on the trail Faucet Butt...here comes the Front Range invasion!


----------



## FLOWTORCH

Faucet Butt said:


> You stupid [email protected]!
> It's people like you trying to boost your own ego that ruin many of the special places for others to enjoy. For whatever reason, you have failed to see that by posting shots of you and your fellow "radster" ass monkey pals, you're contributing to the demise of Marble and places like it.
> 
> The best thing that can happen to you is to have the sh*t knocked out of you in a slide off Alley Pk.
> -Hey! I heard the skiing off the north side of Justice is sick right now-why don't you go and mainline that shit-now would be the perfect time-oh, and bring all your buddies with you!!
> 
> -Idiot!


----------



## Porkchop

and the best part is Fred actually grew up around that area and old fuacett face probably moved to colorado. Thats Ok we're used to guys like fuacett face acting like they invented being hard core and living in the mountains. Come to think of it we should really be pissed at that Powell guy. I think he posted something about the west once and now look wut happened. Every one should just keep their mouth shut. I 'm sure know one took faucett face out showed him anything. nope he's so hard core He found it all on his own, made his own skis, and pretty much owns backcountry skiing in colorado.


----------



## fred norquist

Faucet Butt said:


> You stupid [email protected]!
> It's people like you trying to boost your own ego that ruin many of the special places for others to enjoy. For whatever reason, you have failed to see that by posting shots of you and your fellow "radster" ass monkey pals, you're contributing to the demise of Marble and places like it.
> 
> The best thing that can happen to you is to have the sh*t knocked out of you in a slide off Alley Pk.
> -Hey! I heard the skiing off the north side of Justice is sick right now-why don't you go and mainline that shit-now would be the perfect time-oh, and bring all your buddies with you!!
> 
> -Idiot!


Hey faucet butt, ur so hard core man! Keepin all those secrets to yourself, you probably ski backcountry all by yourself cuz you dont need buddies to dig you out, you can just pop out wings and fly away from slides! I was just tryin to share a good experience man. I'm not too worried about how many people go up there as long as they are safe. It snows up there enough so there's pretty much freshies for everyone(except for you, hope god spites all your powder skiing opportunities).


----------



## caliclimber

Marble is hardly a secret spot anymore. 10 years ago we would go up there and there would Lous crew maybe a few others. Freds right there is plenty of lines for everyone. Be safe. The main thing is is try to limit the parking because there isn't a bunch. Keep the road open for the quarry trucks and we're all good. If you are going as a group you should meet up in bonedale or park in Marble and shuttle up in one ride. Should help with the parkin . Be safe have fun Shawn


----------



## Jahve

Nice pics as usual fred.. 

Only problem I have with the post is well we all know the best skiing in colorado is not up by marble but up on Cameron Pass ....

Butt maybe you should look into the BC around Cameron Pass... Seems that you would find more folks with attitude like yours up there.


----------



## Phillips

Wow that looks great! Looks like I need to plan a trip up that way. . . 

thanks



fred norquist said:


> Hey! Check out this report from the best backcountry skiin in all of CO!(in my opinion) Soul Gypsy


----------



## Theophilus

Great pics and trip report Fred. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## caseybailey

CGM said:


> Right...because only you and your buddies are allowed to ski, paddle (jerk each other off), etc in Marble. Pretty sure that a post on mountain buzz will not result in hordes of people invading Marble and your precious secret stash. Get a grip, and think twice when you wish for someone to be taken out by an avalanche....karma is a mother.
> And Fred, thanks for the tip, I've been wanting to get back there in the winter for awhile, and now I can see its worth it. See you on the trail Faucet Butt...here comes the Front Range invasion!


While I agree the butt's post was excessive, to say that spraying on a website will not increase traffic is faulty reasoning (already you and one other are saying that they want to get up there). Would that happen without Fred's advertisement? 
My take is this. TR's on a site like this are typically done for self-promotion. Cool...if you are are trying to keep your sponsors happy (or get sponsors). 
Every place I ski that isn't posted on the web has little or no traffic. Every place I ski that is on the web has increasing traffic year after year.


----------



## slowstride

*sweet*

Looks good, will have to head that direction some time. To be honest i wouldn't have paid much attention to this blog. If there hadn't been such a venomous response from faucet butt, thanks for the heads up............


----------



## mr. compassionate

Faucet Butt said:


> You stupid [email protected]!
> It's people like you trying to boost your own ego that ruin many of the special places for others to enjoy. For whatever reason, you have failed to see that by posting shots of you and your fellow "radster" ass monkey pals, you're contributing to the demise of Marble and places like it.
> 
> The best thing that can happen to you is to have the sh*t knocked out of you in a slide off Alley Pk.
> -Hey! I heard the skiing off the north side of Justice is sick right now-why don't you go and mainline that shit-now would be the perfect time-oh, and bring all your buddies with you!!
> 
> -Idiot!


Your moniker seems to fit or maybe you should change it to Diarreah Mouth...d-bag. Karma is hell buddy-hope it doesn't come after you. Wishing something like that on someone is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## doublet

I read somewhere that Dynafit's sales were up 70% in the past season. That is a particularly telling stat as people generally buy Dynafit gear for non-resort use. Backcountry skiing is a rapidly growing market and that growth isn't going to stop anytime soon. If you think internet postings are a primary driver of crowds in the backcountry you're delusional. 

The reality is that backcountry skiing has gotten easier and easier as gear improves. Thanks in large part to improved gear and backcountry education skiers are leaving the resort junkshow and heading into the BC.

Yes a post can get people psyched to check out a new zone but you all know Marble was listed in Lou's Aspen area guidebook that has been out for several years now, right? I don't know how anybody thinks Marble is anything close to a secret stash. Lou Dawson posts about Marble every year and he has literally thousands of readers.

If you want pow you have to work harder than the next guy. Marble is a long ways from being remote or being a secret. It's 30 minutes from (rapidly growing) Glenwood/Carbondale and involves basically NO approach.

If you want the same backcountry experience you had 10 years ago you can move to a less populated place, hike further than the next guy or buy a snowmobile to get you deeper into the BC. You know why there is never a crowd in Crystal Gorge? Cause it's hard. If you want solitude you've gotta do something that isn't easily accessible to millions of people (and yes, mellow backcountry pow like Marble is now accessible to anyone in decent shape who can afford some modern gear.)

PS - sick report. I've skied Marble and I plan to go back. It's a great zone but it's a pretty long drive for a weekend mission from the Front Range. I wouldn't worry much about mobs of Front Rangers crowding this place...


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim

"climb the mountains and get their good tidings. nature's peace will flow into you as sunshine flows into trees. the winds will blow their own freshness into you, and the storms their energy, while cares will drop off like autumn leaves." 
- *john muir*


----------



## Theophilus

doublet said:


> (and yes, mellow backcountry pow like Marble is now accessible to anyone in *decent shape* who can afford some modern gear.)


Well then...I'm out :mrgreen:


----------



## Ken Vanatta

I basically agree with what Doublet said. In adding, this all resounds of the silly kinds of attitudes where people sometimes think they are entitled or superior. 

To share an example I experienced: I also enjoy both mountain and dirt biking and am respectful to each group. Nonetheless, I had an incident with mountain bikers years back while doing a 70 mile single-track loop on my dirt bike that I often do (all designated for motorcycles). A group of errogant mtn bikers tried to prevent me from accessing a section of trail that I and others have been riding for 30 years. They said, "We don't want you going in here. We FOUND this trail and it is now for mountain bikes only." Really!, I said . You found the trail that we've been riding forever and now you think it's yours? How do you think that trail got there? Actually it was probably started by animals and hikers many decades ago, but was ridden and often maintained by dirt bikers long before mtn bikes ever came along. It is not suddenly yours to claim.

I got news for anyone that doesn't already realize it ...The outdoors are going to keep getting more crowded. Colorado is one of the fastest growing states. Also, the population wants experiences ... now that they've accumulated all their material possessions. Sure, we might think we can prevent attraction to certain spots by keeping awareness on the down-low. Basically, though, they've been there for a long time, enjoyed by some for a long time, but they are going to be increasingly enjoyed by others. Everyone needs to learn to play respectively and share. Practice leave no trace. 

Fred, I want you to know that I salute your kayaking accomplishments and really enjoy all your reports. You have real talents and will accomplish great thinks with your abilities. Stay save and keep on enjoying all life has to offer.

Cheers!
Ken


----------



## Fuzzy

As long as Berthoud Pass stays a secret I'm cool


----------



## caliclimber

I think in all fairness the front Range needs to give up a secret spot now. Watta say come on people work with me.


----------



## Fuzzy

caliclimber said:


> I think in all fairness the front Range needs to give up a secret spot now. Watta say come on people work with me.


 
Evergreen golf course is pretty sic


----------



## caliclimber

Nice hits in there hey any cliffs. or just bunkers


----------



## Fuzzy

Totally and all ripable. You can link the 18th and 3rd all the way down to the lake and get your skate on. 

Also Arapahoe East is sweet and right off I-70


----------



## raymo

caliclimber said:


> I think in all fairness the front Range needs to give up a secret spot now. Watta say come on people work with me.


 Sharkstooth Ski Area in Greeley.


----------



## raymo

Fred, thanks for sharing, did not mean to jack your post. Nice pic's.


----------



## caseybailey

I agree that CGM giving Marble peak to the butt as his "personal stash" is bold (especially as it has been pointed out that it is in the Colorado Backcountry Skiing Guidebook). 
More than anything, I am shocked at the people on this thread who think that an internet posting read by thousands of people will not increase traffic. It is like a commercial. You will often see commercials over and over for the same product. Each one increases exposure. The more exposure you get the more customers you get.


----------



## Jahve

As long as we are on the subject of use goin up in the BC....

I wish all the hippies would stop gettin snowmachines!!!!

It has been over a decade for me doin the sled access thing... If I had a nickle for every sledneck hater that has come full circle and now wants a sled.. Well I could ski a lot more than I do.

Now I think all the hard core "earn my turns" types need to stick to your guns and NEVER buy a sled... They stink are loud and break down all the time anyway.. A big headache!! 

That way my "secret stash" areas will stay that way for the next decade..


----------



## samsara

I'm with *******. The good skiing around Marble isn't huge. There's plenty of space for muscle powered skiers up there, but once you introduce sleds, the area gets pretty crowded and used up pretty fast. As long as folks "earn their turns" I don't think there will be any issues at Marble.

PS: I like my lungs and clothes two stroke exhaust free so no worries about me using sleds. Now if we can just start busting the slednecks who ride in areas closed to motor use it might be easier to get away from the noise and the stink and the chewed up snow.


----------



## BmfnL

*Stay out of my stash!*

I'm gonna lay down the law right now and declare that there is to be no visiting, scoping, or skiing of my personal stash, Wolf Fart Mountain. No discussing on this site or on the street, don't even look at it on a map. Just let your eyes keep moving to some other mass of topo lines. This applies to the entirety of Wolf Fart - from the Dogturd Bowl all the way over the summit to Mousedick Ridge.


----------



## Phillips

LOL. . . you know eventhough Berthoud is well known, most of the time you can find good snow (except this year ). You gotta know when to go. Still alot of fun!



Fuzzy said:


> As long as Berthoud Pass stays a secret I'm cool


----------



## caliclimber

Just got back from marble 2laps great snow probably the least amount of people all season. Still some friends up there and alot of fun. Guess the advertising didn't draw more to the zone. Plus if you get after it you can hike so sick shit we did and our tracks are on it no others. Have fun be safe come hang if your mellow and cool i'll have a beer at the road with ya. thanks Shawn


----------



## fids11

Dude, Fred, nice pics! Who cares about the advertising, as dry as it's been we could use all the stoke we can get! Looks like something is moving in this week so maybe that will jump start things for the rest of the season, god knows we need snow.


----------



## brendodendo

Faucet Butt said:


> You stupid [email protected]!
> It's people like you trying to boost your own ego that ruin many of the special places for others to enjoy. For whatever reason, you have failed to see that by posting shots of you and your fellow "radster" ass monkey pals, you're contributing to the demise of Marble and places like it.
> 
> The best thing that can happen to you is to have the sh*t knocked out of you in a slide off Alley Pk.
> -Hey! I heard the skiing off the north side of Justice is sick right now-why don't you go and mainline that shit-now would be the perfect time-oh, and bring all your buddies with you!!
> 
> -Idiot!


O and here's on by you to...
from *Deep and preachy thoughts*



Faucet Butt said:


> Hey, thanks for putting this topic out there. In part, I agree that there is a growing number of people on the river that are really intolerant and out for themselves. It doesn't really matter where they're from or what they do for a living, but they exist and anyone who's been around knows this. Back in the day-I'm talking early to mid 90s, people did look out for each other-regardless of if they were a class 5 guru or a rookie. There was a form of respect that was not based on a hierarchy of years on water or whatever, but on the fact that we were psyched to be on the water.
> I miss that. Why is it that people should feel self conscious if they post a cool trip report on a class 2 river or a question?-that's not helping anything. There are a lot of issues surrounding the outdoor scene here in Colorado: crowds, level of ability, space to play, getting to and from the goods-hell, even keeping the goods a secret. But unfortunately, the reality is that there will be more people. More people can mean a greater awareness of the importance of our outdoor playground, and this can be a good thing. Let's (including myself), try to stop raggin' on each other.



O the irony.

Yea Ha Fred. Winter has not been so nice this year. Stoked on the stoke.


----------

